# Conroe hog hunting in the new Sled with CT.



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

I recently purchased a new used boat and after spending last weekend and CTâ€™s
Rigging , wiring adding a panel and battery for electronics and stuff we had to
Take it for a shake down.
Goal was to Slime it for the first time. We headed out
To the drifting grounds only to return to the dock to fetch bait knife and trolling motor remote. In the process we discovered the HDS Carbon had a power issue so CT crimped new ends on and added it to the new bus bar.
Once we had the xi 5 linked and the right transducer chose we were ready.
CT would end up catching the first fish only fitting with all his hard work a nice
26 Lb. Blue Cat that kind just layer there like he was hung up . It 
Woke up boat side for a short battle.
A little later in a new spot a rod on my side went down hard and this fish was
Wasnâ€™t playing he ran taking drag and all I could do is let it have itâ€™s way. He went over a couple lines and CT was a pro getting them sorted out while I held on. I moved to the front of boat and gained on it a couple times just to have it taken back but it finally tired and CT netted him and we pulled in a mean 44 lb Blue Cat. A little later we where getting ready to make a move and a planer board on my side took off and we soon had a nice 21lb Blue in the boat.
We caught a few box fish but released everything but a 4-5 pound blue we gave 
Away at the marina.
Great day fishing with a great friend.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

*More pics*


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great catches in the new ride!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG new sled looks good


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great. Congrats on the new ride. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Getting fancy there Dwayne!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Getting fancy there Dwayne!


Needed more room moved up to a 21 ft .


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Great trip. Congrats on the new to you boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

great first trip in your new sled...Congrats


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice! Those are some fat fish.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Always a pleasure fishing with Bullard we seem to work well together and manage to catch a few fish. Now that we have his boat rigged...the way I like it... we can use his more often


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

CT said:


> Always a pleasure fishing with Bullard we seem to work well together and manage to catch a few fish. Now that we have his boat rigged...the way I like it... we can use his more often


You got step down from your Caddy to Chevy sometimes! 
Lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Let's take it way up White Rock Creek.


----------

